# Cheddar-Vidalia Beer Bread



## marmalady (Aug 9, 2005)

Been making this and it's been a huge hit!

Cheddar-Vidalia Beer Bread

Makes 1 regular loaf or 4 mini loaves

3 cups self-rising flour
3 tablespoons sugar
1 12-0z can beer (your choice! - I've been using Miller Draft)
1 cup shredded sharp cheddar + 1/3 cup of same
1 Vidalia onion, chopped fine
2 tablespoons minced chives

Oven at 350; oil or butter a loaf pan.

Saute the onion in some olive oil til translucent and just starting to get brown.

In a large bowl, mix the 1 cup shredded cheese w/the flour and sugar to get the cheese all coated with flour. Add the beer, onions and chives.  Pour into loaf pan and sprinkle with the 1/3 cup of cheddar.

Bake for about 50 minutes; let it cool if you can stand it!


----------



## middie (Aug 9, 2005)

wow marm this sounds terrific !!!.
my dad will love it !!


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 10, 2005)

I love beer bread. Thanks for posting the recipe, marmalady.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Aug 10, 2005)

Looks like a yummy bread. "im not a baker and don't know that much about the different flours. What is the difference between self rising and regulag flour. Can I use regular flor in this recipe and add the yeast?


----------



## marmalady (Aug 10, 2005)

Self-rising flour has salt and baking powder added to it, which is what gives it the 'rise'; there is no yeast in this bread, it's like a quick bread. Somewhere on the boards there is a post with what you need to sub regular flour for the self-rising.

You should be able to find 'self-rising' flour in the grocery store on the main flour shelf; most big flour companies are making it now.

This is a totally foolproof recipe for folks who don't bake or make bread much - try it!


----------



## Constance (Aug 10, 2005)

Sounds great...I have it saved. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks marm, I'm getting some self rising flour next trip to town.


----------



## callie (Aug 11, 2005)

marm, this sounds yummy!  i'm gonna make it soon!!  thanks


----------



## kadesma (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks Marm,

I've been wanting to make some bread..This looks just the thing..
kadesma


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Sep 5, 2008)

Can I make this without using the beer?


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Sep 5, 2008)

Tia


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 5, 2008)

Sounds like just what I need this weekend. I do need to find the sub for self rising flour. 
I have bread flour, all purpose, whole wheat, cake and 10 grain. Not much room for another.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 5, 2008)

cheddar onion bread

Recipe For Savory Cheddar Onion Bread - Discover - WeGottaEat.com


----------



## QSis (Sep 5, 2008)

SHAMALICIOUS said:


> Can I make this without using the beer?


 
Maybe try O'Doul's?  Without the yeasty flavor of beer, it really wouldn't be the same (or "beer bread").

I did see that someone tried fermented cider in a similar recipe.

How about club soda or seltzer?

Where IS marmalady?  I'm going to make this recipe for football season!

Lee


----------

